# First time taking apart engine



## Marvinator (Apr 1, 2009)

Ihave a Troy 'Bilt Model 80289, 6 3/4 HP, 21" cut mower with self start and front wheel drive,. Today I hit a small stump and the engine began vibrating badly. I tested the balance on the blade and discovered that the problem may lay in the engine itself. I think the shaft is bent, or may be twisted. 

Can anyone assist me in how to carefully dissassemble the engine and replace the shaft?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's a little more than can be easily described here. And having technical information at hand may be essential since you've never done it before.
Almost any decent small-engine repair manual will give you insight, but for a for $21 bucks or less you can buy the repair manual for your engine.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/buy/details.aspx?pid=270962
Some sites may list it cheaper....

I'm often willing to provide detailed repair instructions, but I'm hesistant to describe what you're proposing. *AND* there may be damage internally besides just a bent crankshaft. Camshaft teeth can sheer off, blocks can crack, etc.

Paul


----------



## walmel (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: vibrating engine*

I had the same problem last fall with a 3.75 Briggs mower. Started vibrating, oil everywhere and a terrible noise. I took a small engine class , rebuilt the engine. Turns out it was a sheared flywheel key, and a starter clutch with the bearings stuck. After repairing, it runs smooth, with no extra noise. Hope this helps.


----------

